# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  ياويل اللي بينام على .........

## عاشقة المستحييل

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


النوم على البطن يزيد خطر الإصابة بحصوات الكلى 


حذر الباحثون اليابانيون من أن النوم على البطن قد يزيد خطر الإصابه بحصوات الكلى 


و أوضحت الدراسه أن المرضى ممن تعرضوا للإصابه بحصوات الكلى هم أكثر نوماً 


على بطووونهم 


مقااارنه بالذين كانوا يستلقون على ظهورهم ولم يعانوا من المرض


وجد الباحثون بعد تسجيل الحركات البدينه وتقلبات النوم لـ 57 مريضا بحصوات الكلى 


و 214 من المتطوعين الأصحاء الذين لم يشكوا أبداً من الحصوات أن 25.6 % 


من المرضى يستلقون على بطوونهم لفترات طويله أثناء النوم مقابل 17.1 % من 


الاصحاء 


و قال هؤلاء إن الدراسه تهدف إلى تحديد أثر الحركات البدنيه أثناء النوم 


و ليس وضعيته في تشكل حصوات الكلى مشيرين إلى أنه تم تحليل عناصر أخرى من 


حركات النوم التي تشمل عدد التقلبات و زواياها إضافة إلى النوم على الجانب الأيمن 


أو الأيسر التي تبين عدم إختلافها بين المجموعات المشاركه . 



و أعرب الإختصاصيون عن إعتقادهم بأن تحريك الجسم أثناء النوم يمنع تكون حصوات الكلى الذي لاتزال 


أسبابه الحقيقيه غير معروفه حتى الآن ، موضحين أن مثل هذه الحصوات تتشكل عندما يتحد 


عنصر الكالسيوم مع مادة كيماويه موجوده طبيعياً تسمى الأوكزالات ، لذلك فمن 


الضروري تقليل نسبة عنصر الكالسيوم في غذاء المرضى الذين يعااانون من الحصوات 



و أولئك الذين يبدون إستعداداً للإصابة بهااا . 

و نم على جنبك الأيمن فإنها نومة الانبياء 

و لا تنم على بطنك فإنها نومة الشياطين


يا ويل اللي يقرا هالموضوع وينام على بطنه بعد اليوم....* 
منقووول لعيونكم 


تحياتي 

عاشقة المستحييل 

 :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:

----------


## وحيده بدنيتي

يسلموو عالطرح المفيد 
                            بصراحه انا انام على بطني  
                            يعطيك ربي الف عافيه 
                                    موفقه دووووم

----------


## نبراس،،،

معلومات جميله 
كل الشكر لك اختي 
على هذا الطرح المفيد

----------


## علي pt

مشكورين على الطرح ..

بانتظار الجديد ،،

----------


## علي pt

والاسلام مانهى عن النوم على البطن إلا إلى مصلحة ..

----------


## hope

النوم ع البطن له أضرار كثيره غير كذآ

ومثل مآتفضلتني نومة الشيطآن الله يكفينآ شر الشيطآن

يسلمو خيبوه ع الطرح 

تحيآتي

----------


## عنيده

*ومثل ما قال الامام علي .. 

الله يعطيج العافيه خيتوو ..* 

*تحياتي ..*

----------


## Princess

ياربي
زين واللي ما يقدر ينام عدل الا على بطنه
ويش الحل؟؟

تسلمي عالطرح خيه 
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> مشكورين على الطرح ..
> 
> بانتظار الجديد ،،



 



*اخي علي* 

*شاكرهـ لكـ وجودكـ* 


*لاخلا ولاعدم* 

*دمت كما تحب 
**
* 

*تحياتي* 


*عاشقة المستحييل 
*
*
*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> النوم ع البطن له أضرار كثيره غير كذآ
> 
> ومثل مآتفضلتني نومة الشيطآن الله يكفينآ شر الشيطآن
> 
> يسلمو خيبوه ع الطرح 
> 
> تحيآتي



 

هلااختي hope


منوووووووووورهـ فديييتكـ 

الله يسلمكـ خيتوو  


لاخلاولاعدم 

دمتي كما تحبي 

تحياتي 

عاشقة المستحييل

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> *ومثل ما قال الامام علي ..*  
> _الله يعطيج العافيه خيتوو .._  
> 
> *تحياتي ..*



**


*هلا اختي عنيدهـ* 


*منووووووووووووووووورهـ* 

*الله يعافيكـ خيتوو* 


*دمتي متوصلهـ معيـ* 


*تحياتي* 

*عاشقة المستحييل*


**

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> ياربي
> زين واللي ما يقدر ينام عدل الا على بطنه
> ويش الحل؟؟
> 
> تسلمي عالطرح خيه 
> دمتي بخير
> وبحفظ الرحمن



 
*هلا اختي اميرة المرح* 

*حاولي تنامي على جهة اليمين احسن لكـ* 


*الله يسلمك خيتوو* 

*لاخلا ولاعدم من هالطلهـ الحلووهـ* 

*دمتي متواصلهـ معي* 

*تحياتي* 

*عاشقة المستحييل*

----------


## أموله

مرآآآآآحــــبـــــ 


بســــ انيـــ اســـمعـــ ‘‘ انهــ اذا كانــــ بطنك يعوركــــ تناميـــ على بطنكـــــ 


ولمآ انامـــــ على بطنيـــ ارتآحـــ


يسلمــ,ووووو خيتــووو 



لاخلآ ولا عدمــــ 



تحيآتـــــيـــ \ املــــ   :embarrest:

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

مشكوره يالغلا على هيك طرح
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن موفقه
لاخلا ولاعدم من جديدك

----------


## جنون الذكريات

مثل ما يقولوا ان الي ينام على بطنة هذا يعني مثل الشياطان 

والي ينام وجه امام يعني مثل الرسول صلى الله عليه واله وسلم

والي ينام على اليمين مثل الامه عليهم السلام

اما اليسرى ما اذكر هع

يسلموووووو حبي على الموضوع

----------


## شمعة الوادي

معلومات قيمة جدا
يسلمووو طرحك الرائع
يعطيك الف عافية
موفقة لكل خير
تحياتووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## ملكة الملوك

مشكورة على الطرح 

تحياتي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

منوووووووورين فدييتكم

----------

